# Adium - connection impossible



## PhilDunn (12 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Voila un autre petite problème qui est apparu ce soir...

J'étais connecté sous Adium, je ne parlais même pas avec personne à ce moment la j'étais simplement sur Internet, et voila qu'il quitte sans raison. Et voila ...impossible de le réouvrir. Il essait de ce connecter et tourne en rond depuis 15 - 20 minutes, ça devient évident qu'il y a un problème. Je ne trouve pas ou sont les fichiers pour adium, je voudrais peut-être tout tout supprimer et repartir à zéro, à moins que vous avez autre chose à me proposer? Mon msn amrche comme il faut sur d'autre logiciel (amsn, mercury...) mais adium lui n'ouvre plus rien et ne fait que tourner en rond.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

rien d'exceptionnel là dedans
et déjà traité

test
déplacer uniquement UN fichier pour le moment *

ca
adium fermé
Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.adiumX.adiumX.plist'

et relancer

( pas de soucis données de comptes sont préservées)

(*) Note du modo : non non, pas juste un fichier, un fichier *et un topic*, parce que, comme indiqué ici, les applications "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

cela dit, il y a un gros bug actuellement chez MSN

la version 1.3.2 d'adium utilise le protocole MSNP15 et msn semble merdouiller avec cela, ce qui induit une erreur de récupération du carnet d'adresses msn 

Ca mouline dans la choucroute chez moi depuis ce matin

solution proposée sur le forum adium: installer la version précédente 1.3.1 donc... que je cherche en ce moment

edit: je viens de remettre l'ancienne version > ça remarche ....

à+


----------



## Nephou (12 Janvier 2009)

Il y a un article sur macgé avec un lien vers la version précédente d'Adium


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

ouais mais j'étais là AVANT 

à+


----------



## loulipopsss (12 Janvier 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème en ce moment avec Adium, il tourne en rond et impossible de récupérer "carnet d'adresse msn" avec adium 1.3.2. ... je vais également tenter de remettre l'ancienne version.


----------



## PhilDunn (12 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous je vais aller installer ça ce soir après le boulet, j'imagine qu'il y aura une mise à jour prochainement pour corriger ce problème.


----------



## schwebb (12 Janvier 2009)

Hello,

Pareil pour moi, mon caneton moulinait depuis ce matin. Remis la version 1.3.1 et ça roule.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

hé bé ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant

impossible de me connecter avec un log hotmail ....

ça promet ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

Et moi la version 1.3.1 marche pas non plus.

PS dans aduim c est ou les preference de connection internet et tout sa ?

c est bon j ai trouvé


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> hé bé ça ne va pas en s'arrangeant
> 
> impossible de me connecter avec un log hotmail ....
> 
> ça promet ....


avec quelle version d'adium?
la 132 
ou 
plus ancienne?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> avec quelle version d'adium?
> la 132
> ou
> plus ancienne?



ouais mais dis ... faut suivre hein 

1.3.1 

ça a été depuis ce matin jusqu'il y a une 1/2 heure environ

seul fonctionne un autre log, non hotmail

strange .....


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

en même temps ca me parait logique
*si* msn a changé un truc , que des anciennes versions ( tenant compte de l'ancien réglage) flanchent


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

ah oui mais non

tu as probablement raison je le crains

il était question d'un protocole modifié, d'où le retour préconisé à la version précédente d'adium

mais là, j'ignore ce qu'il se passe

peut être juste chez moi...on verra

vais faire une clean install en attendant 

edit: pas impossible que ça vienne de chez moi ... mais où ??? ai essayé deux autres adresses hotmail, ça marche nickel, mais sur ma principale, "erreur inconnue" ou encore "erreur du serveur de notification"


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

AAAAH mais c'est interessant 
donc en fait ca marche !

c'est sur UNE  seule adresse que ca foire
nuance


----------



## Aekold (12 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour l'astuce !!!


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> AAAAH mais c'est interessant
> donc en fait ca marche !
> 
> c'est sur UNE  seule adresse que ca foire
> nuance



exact

une seule sur 3 testées (en ai pas plus sous la main) (toutes hotmail.com) 
et la cellekimarchepô > testée sur un autre mac > marchepônonplu

ai essayé une autre connexion/autre FAI (merci voisine), marche pas non plus

qu'est ce qu'ils nous foutent chez MS .....:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

comme d'hab !
des petits changements pas toujours clairs
( et ce n'est pas du tout propre à MS , c'est  même  assez commun mais disons qu'ils adorent faire ca )


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme d'hab !
> des petits changements pas toujours clairs
> ( et ce n'est pas du tout propre à MS , c'est  même  assez commun mais disons qu'ils adorent faire ca )



wait and see ....

bonne soirée Pascal

à+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

J ai esseayé avec une version plus ancienne (1.3.1)(erreur notification serveur ou un truc dans le genre) mais rien de plus contrairement a ce que certains disent. par contre si quelqu un peut expliquer clairement la situation parceque faut avouer que j i connait pas grand chose moi dans tout sa.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2009)

je rappelle qu'en attendant mieux il y a
-les tchatts en ligne 
(meebo par exemple)

ou
le logiciel de msn


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2009)

spartan34 a dit:


> J ai esseayé avec une version plus ancienne (1.3.1)(erreur notification serveur ou un truc dans le genre) mais rien de plus contrairement a ce que certains disent. par contre si quelqu un peut expliquer clairement la situation parceque faut avouer que j i connait pas grand chose moi dans tout sa.




edit: ça remarche à nouveau correctement avec la dernière version 1.3.2 !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

retour a la source du probléme. mais quoi donc ils ont voulut faire chez "CRIMOSOFT" pour  faire planter notre canard?


----------



## PhilDunn (24 Janvier 2009)

Moi au moment ou j'écris ce message tout fonctionne comme il faut, j'espère que ça va pas recommencer comme la dernière fois.


----------



## trankil (18 Février 2011)

j'ai le meme genre de galere avec 1 compte sur les 5 que j'ai en MSN :mouais:
c chelou y'a qqn qui as une idée  histoire de pas me rendre 100%  ?
merci à toutes et à tous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Salut,

Une des pistes pour aider

Une autre piste pour aider

Si blocage il y a c'est souvent dû à hotmail, windowslive et msn, il suffit de patienter, ou entre deux se connecter par Messenger 8


----------



## trankil (18 Février 2011)

bonjour et merci de la réponse.

J'ai hélas deja testé toutes ces techniques sans succes, y compris réinstaller Adium. 
Hélas, rien n'y fait. mes 4 autres comptes fonctionnent impecc' mais le derner vraiment pas, pourtant la boite @hotmail marche trankiloo..

Quelqu'un a t il une idée ? @+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Quels sont ces comptes ? 

Et est-ce que tu relèves les courriels directement par Adium ?
Perso j'ai annuler la relève des courriels par Adium


----------

